# Transfering Car from Abu Dhabi to Dubai



## Lalan (May 30, 2010)

Hello,
Recently i shifted my job from Abu Dhabi to Dubai.
Can anybody advice, me wheter i can continue/renew the Abu Dhabi registered car. If not please advice me with a step by step procedure for transfering.

Thanks

Lalan


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You need to de-register it in abu dhabi, get export plates (blue ones) get the insurance swapped over and then re-register it in Dubai.

Or use a firm to do it for you.


----------



## Lalan (May 30, 2010)

Thanks Andy.
I checked for firms like CarCare Services etc, but nobody does it for inter-emirate transfers.



Andy Capp said:


> You need to de-register it in abu dhabi, get export plates (blue ones) get the insurance swapped over and then re-register it in Dubai.
> 
> Or use a firm to do it for you.


----------

